# No More Waiting on Jazzy!!! She FINALLY kidded!!!!



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow She knows how to build the anticipation and then let you down! We had twin bucks today. Romulus and Reemus are doing fine! Romulus was born first and has the little La Mancha ears. He presented with a foot by the time I realized that he wasn't going to give me the other it was to late. My first delivery and I had to pull. I never thought I'd have to pull that hard but I did. He was spitting and sputtering at me before he was out (I know he was probably clearing his lungs but he sure sounded upset!) Anyways Reemus came out in the perfect position two feet followed by a little head. 

I was sure that Jaz wasn't done but then she delivered the placenta. She still looks big. She's still pawing, curling her lip, no ligs and has egg white bloody discharge. Is she okay? I'll probably start another thread to ask this actually because it's bothering me. 

Anyways here they are!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the boys. They are cute. Mom should be fine. It takes a while for everything to shrink into place.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable, congrats


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats they are beautiful!


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Congrats on them babies! They are so adorable! Been checking all day for their arrival!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!! they're adorable!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ahhhhh so cuuuuute!!!! Manchas! They are gigantic as well 
arty::leap::stars::wahoo::balloons::clap:


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Yay jazzy! They are cute! Glad you were there to help! It's the year of the big boys.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Precious!!!!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

How cute! Bet your proud of mommas big utter to!


----------



## Newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

How's jazzy and the boys?? Addison and son are doing well. He's growing like a weed!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

All is well! The boys are happy and healthy and draining Jazzy's utter dry! The first time she kids more than one and I get 2 boys! I think I have the worst luck! Jaz is back to her normal diet and self. Delivering those boys especially Romulus (the one not positioned right with the La Mancha ears). The boys are in with Jaz and May and doing so well. Jazz isn't nearly as protective and Mae is starting to fill out and elongate! Looks like I'll be starting with kidding fever again real soon! :stars:

Are you planning on milking Addison? Are you going to keep 'Little Guy'? Have you come up with a name yet?


----------

